# Hotel sticker shock



## klpca (Apr 20, 2018)

I just booked an overnight stay in Cambria, CA. The "sale" price for the room was $180 but of course, those were sold out for our date. Admittedly we are bringing a dog - and the additional charge for that was $25. The all in price for one night in a room with no view - $329. 

We all grumble about the maintenance fees on our timeshares, but I just choke when I make a hotel reservation. We pay a lot more for a lot less. No kitchen or separate bedroom, and for that I paid over $150 more than my average timeshare night. I haven't had to travel outside the timeshare universe much in the past 5+ years so it was a shock to see the price. In the end, we really had no choice in the matter so I booked it. And it's non-refundable to boot!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 20, 2018)

I agree. When you add junk resort fees and transient taxes the costs add up.  We stayed at a Courtyard last weekend in a small town and our bill was almost $400 for two nights in a dull room, no breakfast and not even complementary coffee in the lobby. That's about what I pay in MF for my NYC timeshare which also includes lounge access, a view, luxury amenities, and more space.

Hotels are using the good economy to maximize profits and squeeze the customer. Loyalty programs are even becoming devalued to the point of worthlessness. Time for cash back cards.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 20, 2018)

You might want to try this excellent tool for bidding for hotel rooms on Priceline called Bidding Traveler. Essentially, it guides you in how to place a winning bid for desired locations. FYI, I looked it up to see if it included hotels in Cambria, CA and it does. We've used it a dozen times or so over the past few years and it has never steered us wrong.


----------



## klpca (Apr 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> You might want to try this excellent tool for bidding for hotel rooms on Priceline called Bidding Traveler. Essentially, it guides you in how to place a winning bid for desired locations. FYI, I looked it up to see if it included hotels in Cambria, CA and it does. We've used it a dozen times or so over the past few years and it has never steered us wrong.


Can you filter for pet friendly?

Btw, I used to do priceline all the time but had forgotten about it! Some of the places I "won" were awesome, especially the old Maui Prince which is now the Makena Beach Resort .


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 20, 2018)

I about choked on the Seattle hotel prices when booking a pre-cruise stay, 3 nights cost as much as a weeks ts mf.  I’ll be bidding on a cheaper one as it gets closer to the date.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luanne (Apr 20, 2018)

klpca said:


> Can you filter for pet friendly?
> 
> Btw, I used to do priceline all the time but had forgotten about it! Some of the places I "won" were awesome, especially the old Maui Prince which is now the Makena Beach Resort .


Just to update you, it's no longer the Makena Beach Resort either.  The whole thing was shut down and is now being re-developed into condos.  We were there in March and while it doesn't looks like construction has started on the hotel portion there are some new buildings going up.  There are also several what look to be quite luxurious homes on the road down by the beach.

http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-...on-work-begins-on-makena-development-project/


----------



## klpca (Apr 20, 2018)

I had no idea. We had a delightful stay there and was sad to see it close (as the Prince). Thanks for the update.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 20, 2018)

klpca said:


> I had no idea. We had a delightful stay there and was sad to see it close (as the Prince). Thanks for the update.


We love the beach there.  We've been going to that beach since before there was ANY hotel there.


----------



## klpca (Apr 20, 2018)

Luanne said:


> We love the beach there.  We've been going to that beach since before there was ANY hotel there.


Remember when the Renaissance was the last hotel at the south end? I agree,  great beach.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh yes.  I also remember when they were building what is now the Grand Wailea.  I think it was originally built as a Hyatt.  We sat on the airplane on the way home next to a guy who had been on Maui working construction there.


----------



## isisdave (Apr 21, 2018)

Copenhagen was a shock.  A Motel-6 type room, 8 months in advance and prepaid (but refundable) for $160, and anything nice at least $350. Marriott ordinary room over $400. 

Their VAT is 25%, which doesn't help, but it isn't the whole story.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 21, 2018)

klpca said:


> I just booked an overnight stay in Cambria, CA. The "sale" price for the room was $180 but of course, those were sold out for our date. Admittedly we are bringing a dog - and the additional charge for that was $25. The all in price for one night in a room with no view - $329.
> 
> We all grumble about the maintenance fees on our timeshares, but I just choke when I make a hotel reservation. We pay a lot more for a lot less. No kitchen or separate bedroom, and for that I paid over $150 more than my average timeshare night. I haven't had to travel outside the timeshare universe much in the past 5+ years so it was a shock to see the price. In the end, we really had no choice in the matter so I booked it. And it's non-refundable to boot!



Most options in Cambria are expensive. It’s been that way for many years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Most options in Cambria are expensive. It’s been that way for many years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We did a coastal vacation with our daughters many years back.  Started in Cambria and worked our way down the coast.  Every place was expensive.  In fact, the "cheapest" hotel we stayed in during that trip was in Beverly Hills at the Hilton.  Coast = expensive


----------



## klpca (Apr 21, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Most options in Cambria are expensive. It’s been that way for many years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We're here. On location alone, it's probably worth it. Can't quite figure out how to post a pic, but wow, Cambria is beautiful!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2018)

klpca said:


> We're here. On location alone, it's probably worth it. Can't quite figure out how to post a pic, but wow, Cambria is beautiful!


Are you planning to visit Hearst Castle?


----------



## klpca (Apr 21, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Are you planning to visit Hearst Castle?


Not this time. We're moving our youngest up here. Back to SD tomorrow. LA traffic was awful and we get to do it again tomorrow


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 21, 2018)

klpca said:


> We're here. On location alone, it's probably worth it. Can't quite figure out how to post a pic, but wow, Cambria is beautiful!



And now you know why they get the high rates. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 21, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> I about choked on the Seattle hotel prices when booking a pre-cruise stay, 3 nights cost as much as a weeks ts mf.  I’ll be bidding on a cheaper one as it gets closer to the date.



Downtown Seattle hotels are outrageous.
I suggest you look at the Silver Cloud hotel chain. The Lake Union or Broadway locations aren't too bad; there are streetcar lines that run nearby connecting to transit into downtown Seattle. The Hyatt House in Bellevue is across the lake, but is close by a large bus transit center.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m also having to look for a hotel near Seattle airport.  I don’t want to complain too much.  We’re using Alaska airline companion tickets to go Hawaii and that’s saving us $2000 but we have to spend the night in Seattle—less than 12 hours.  Decent hotel are like $250+ and less than decent are like $200.

I was going to use my annual free IHG night but I’ll use that too stay in a hotel room in NYC that otherwise would cost me $500 a night.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> I’m also having to look for a hotel near Seattle airport.  I don’t want to complain too much.  We’re using Alaska airline companion tickets to go Hawaii and that’s saving us $2000 but we have to spend the night in Seattle—less than 12 hours.  Decent hotel are like $250+ and less than decent are like $200.
> 
> I was going to use my annual free IHG night but I’ll use that too stay in a hotel room in NYC that otherwise would cost me $500 a night.


The airport isn't close to downtown Seattle, where the really high prices are.  Are you saying that prices for the airport area are high as well?  Doing a quick check using Trivago I'm seeing many hotels under $100 and some as low as $65.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> I about choked on the Seattle hotel prices when booking a pre-cruise stay, 3 nights cost as much as a weeks ts mf.  I’ll be bidding on a cheaper one as it gets closer to the date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





dsmrp said:


> Downtown Seattle hotels are outrageous.
> I suggest you look at the Silver Cloud hotel chain. The Lake Union or Broadway locations aren't too bad; there are streetcar lines that run nearby connecting to transit into downtown Seattle. The Hyatt House in Bellevue is across the lake, but is close by a large bus transit center.





Luanne said:


> The airport isn't close to downtown Seattle, where the really high prices are.  Are you saying that prices for the airport area are high as well?  Doing a quick check using Trivago I'm seeing many hotels under $100 and some as low as $65.


Prices in Seattle vary wildly with the season, with summer months being killers.  

I don't book hotel rooms (I live there), but I do often do car rentals ranging from a day to a week.  Off season, I can rent for about $30 - $35/day, from the local (non-airport) Hertz or Avis site.  During July that same car is at least $100/day, and sometimes $150/day.  It's not any cheaper at the airport, either.  The quoted daily rates at the airport are less, but when they add the fees that are charged for airport car rentals, the airport is the same price - and often higher.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 22, 2018)

Just saw this review on the Hyatt Recency near SeaTac. If you have Chase points you can transfer to points and cash option.

https://milestomemories.boardingare...485.597821608.1524111816-332536238.1424873281


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 22, 2018)

klpca said:


> We all grumble about the maintenance fees on our timeshares, but I just choke when I make a hotel reservation. We pay a lot more for a lot less.


The problem with this statement is that it is apples to oranges.  Timeshare maintenance fees are the owner's cost to maintain the property and has nothing to do with the supply and demand for rooms at the resort.  I don't think most hotels have had as great an escalation in their operating costs over the past 10 years, which would be the more relevant comparison.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 22, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> The problem with this statement is that it is apples to oranges.  Timeshare maintenance fees are the owner's cost to maintain the property and has nothing to do with the supply and demand for rooms at the resort.  I don't think most hotels have had as great an escalation in their operating costs over the past 10 years, which would be the more relevant comparison.



Relevant or not, I’m sure you understood the intention of the earlier post. The perceived price for hotels is higher than timeshares...for us. As are the benefits.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2018)

AirBnB and VRBO are also options.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 22, 2018)

klpca said:


> I just booked an overnight stay in Cambria, CA. The "sale" price for the room was $180 but of course, those were sold out for our date. Admittedly we are bringing a dog - and the additional charge for that was $25. The all in price for one night in a room with no view - $329.
> 
> We all grumble about the maintenance fees on our timeshares, but I just choke when I make a hotel reservation. We pay a lot more for a lot less. No kitchen or separate bedroom, and for that I paid over $150 more than my average timeshare night. I haven't had to travel outside the timeshare universe much in the past 5+ years so it was a shock to see the price. In the end, we really had no choice in the matter so I booked it. And it's non-refundable to boot!




That is crazy- then again it is CA. I have stayed in hotels in the past couple of years and paid no where near that rate and had breakfast included and free WIFI!

In fact, my Home Away rentals for homes and condos were like half of what you paid!


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Relevant or not, I’m sure you understood the intention of the earlier post. The perceived price for hotels is higher than timeshares...for us. As are the benefits.


I do understand this in the context you state.  What I do not understand are those people who JUSTIFY the high and ever increasing timeshare maintenance fees by using this comparison.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 22, 2018)

I know I am living in the past but 20 years ago when I was the decision maker in a large organization I had a rule that when employees traveled they could not pay more than $100 per night ($150 in NYC and DC) without my permission.  Rarely did anyone have to ask for permission.

George


----------



## klpca (Apr 22, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> The problem with this statement is that it is apples to oranges.  Timeshare maintenance fees are the owner's cost to maintain the property and has nothing to do with the supply and demand for rooms at the resort.  I don't think most hotels have had as great an escalation in their operating costs over the past 10 years, which would be the more relevant comparison.


I'm just comparing *my* out of pocket cost for a night's stay. Which is all I truly care about at the end of the day.  As timeshare owners we complain about maintenance fees a lot, but the alternatives aren't inexpensive either. Staying here has been a good reality check for me.

It's morning now, and it's been a long time since I've shared a room with 3 other people. How do folks do this all the time???


----------



## klpca (Apr 22, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> AirBnB and VRBO are also options.


We tried but there was no pet friendly last minute availability.  And it was last minute because the house that she had agreed to rent was suddenly unavailable. She has a temporary place to stay but is in a scramble to find something permanent. I'm sure that things will work out but so far things are off to a rough start.


----------



## klpca (Apr 22, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> I know I am living in the past but 20 years ago when I was the decision maker in a large organization I had a rule that when employees traveled they could not pay more than $100 per night ($150 in NYC and DC) without my permission.  Rarely did anyone have to ask for permission.
> 
> George


Yep, that ship has sailed.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 22, 2018)

... and yet our LMR is still $100 max a night.  Just had to poke at it. 

We are training people to expect that rate when they come to LMR. 

OK, got my shot in.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> I know I am living in the past but 20 years ago when I was the decision maker in a large organization I had a rule that when employees traveled they could not pay more than $100 per night ($150 in NYC and DC) without my permission.  Rarely did anyone have to ask for permission.
> 
> George





klpca said:


> Yep, that ship has sailed.



20 years ago I seldom paid more than $50/night.  Many times I stayed at Treasure Island in Las Vegas for $40/night in those days.  I used to be able to get the Venetian for $80/night. 

I often travel in southern Idaho.  20 years ago, I could consistently get 3* hotels in Boise for about $50/night.  Now I'm lucky if I can get a 2.5* for $100/night.  Recently I was scrounging for a good deal, and stayed at the Howard Johnson's near Boise airport for $75/night.  

I thought the Howard Johnson name meant something.  I was right. It now means, "The $5 more you might spend at Motel 6 is one of the bargains of your lifetime."


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 22, 2018)

It wasn't all that long ago when LaQuinta came on the scene in a big way and quickly became our family's hotel of choice when traveling because their rooms were consistently $30-$40 less than other chains in the cities we traveled.  As the years passed, LaQuinta too has seen fit to increase their rates to such a point we no longer consider them when traveling.  In general, hotels are way overpriced for what they deliver.  The problem is that no chain has emerged at the lower end of the cost spectrum to do today what LaQuinta did years ago.  With that in mind, I'll do everything I can to avoid hotel stays when traveling.  Fortunately, with a little advanced planning and a bit of luck, I've been able to find resorts in or near our vacation destination and make a 1 or 2 night reservation.  This allows us to travel a bit earlier, and if travel plans are unavoidably altered, we still have some flexibility and NOT jeopardize our main resort plans.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Luanne said:


> The airport isn't close to downtown Seattle, where the really high prices are.  Are you saying that prices for the airport area are high as well?  Doing a quick check using Trivago I'm seeing many hotels under $100 and some as low as $65.



Yes.  Cross reference those hotels with written reviews on Tripadvisor.  They have horrible reviews.  I’m not picky.  But at the very least I want a clean hotel room.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 22, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Yes.  Cross reference those hotels with written reviews on Tripadvisor.  They have horrible reviews.  I’m not picky.  But at the very least I want a clean hotel room.


Really?  All of them?  Many were with reputable chains.

These all looked pretty good, according to Tripadvisor.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g58732-SeaTac_Washington-Hotels.html


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Really?  All of them?  Many were with reputable chains.
> 
> These all looked pretty good, according to Tripadvisor.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g58732-SeaTac_Washington-Hotels.html




So when I enter the date that I actually want to stay the low or budget prices you currently see miraculously change to $200+ a night not including tax.  

I did however make a reservation with Hotel Interurban.  It’s scheduled to be completed in May.  the hotel website lists the price for $199 a night.  However, I was able to get an expedia.com member price of $129.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 22, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> I’m also having to look for a hotel near Seattle airport.


We just spent one night at the Comfort Inn & Suites near the Seattle airport and it was $78.03 after taxes. I think I booked it on their website. It was clean, had a comfortable bed, & good airport transportation. It was an older place but in good condition and for our purposes it was fine.  We also stayed at Hampton Inn & Suites nearby one night before a cruise in August and it was more expensive, but I can't recall exactly what it was.

If you aren't planning to stay long and just need a place to sleep, it's fine.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 22, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> So when I enter the date that I actually want to stay the low or budget prices you currently see miraculously change to $200+ a night not including tax.
> 
> I did however make a reservation with Hotel Interurban.  It’s scheduled to be completed in May.  the hotel website lists the price for $199 a night.  However, I was able to get an expedia.com member price of $129.


Ouch!  But still cheaper for what a hotel in downtown Seattle would be for the same dates?


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Karen G said:


> We just spent one night at the Comfort Inn & Suites near the Seattle airport and it was $78.03 after taxes.



Thanks so much for the tip.  I’m definitely experiencing a peak season problem.  Right now the price for this hotel is $85 but when I enter my date it changes to $204. Ouch!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 22, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Thanks so much for the tip.  I’m definitely experiencing a peak season problem.  Right the price for this hotel is $85 but when I enter my date it changes to $204. Ouch!


Ouch is right!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Everything I have booked is under $200- like between $130 and $175 and very nice.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 22, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Everything I have booked is under $200- like between $130 and $175 and very nice.


Dates can kill you though.

We stayed in San Francisco at the Hilton on Union Square for two nights in early March.  The rooms were maybe around $200/night.  On our return trip towards the end of March the same room was $700/night!  (We stayed elsewhere.)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2018)

You might see if Bellevue comes up any cheaper for you.  Uber from SeaTac to downtown Bellevue will probably be about $30.  Downtown Bellevue has good bus service into Seattle.  Or, if you want to take a bus, the Sound Transit 560 bus goes from the airport to downtown Bellevue - about $3.50 per person.  But if you have luggage you may still need some service from the Bellevue downtown transit center to your hotel.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 22, 2018)

This is one of the situations that justifies a hotel credit card with one or more of the chains since many are now including a free night every year with the card. 

When I was in Seattle last November I stayed at the Radisson by the airport with this certificate (I stayed two nights, and used points for the second night). I wanted to be by the airport since I arrived late from the east coast and on departure I had a morning international flight so didn’t want to deal with transit to/from downtown. Still, I went into Seattle both the night I arrived and the next day using the light rail and it was convenient, cheap, and only a few blocks from the hotel. 

Anyway, even a $75-95 per year credit card membership that includes a free night can be much more easily justified these days than in the past, due to the hotel rates.

FWIW, I just used my 2018 free night reservation today from my Hyatt credit card for the Park Hyatt Hamburg...another easy way to justify a $75 annual fee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> This is one of the situations that justifies a hotel credit card with one or more of the chains since many are now including a free night every year with the card.



My husband and I have IHG credit cards that give us each 1 annual free anniversary night.  The annual fee is only $49.  The past 2 years we combined our 2 nights plus only 40,000 hotel points to stay 3 nights in New York (mid-town Manhattan). Our out-of-pocket cost for the hotel would have been $1,600.

Oh, yeah.  We get free breakfast and since we’re reward members we get the top floor with a view.



klpca said:


> We all grumble about the maintenance fees on our timeshares, but I just choke when I make a hotel reservation. We pay a lot more for a lot less. No kitchen or separate bedroom...



Yelp, this is why I’m having a hissy fit about getting a hotel in Seattle.  20 years of  timesharing has spoiled me.  I can’t help but compare what it actually cost for 1 night for an airport hotel room versus my real out of pocket expense for 2 bedroom ocean view unit at Hilton Lagoon Tower (Waikiki).  Especially when you wake up in the hotel and go to sleep in the timeshare all in the same day.  But, you know, now that I think about it...I should quit my whining and just feel pretty lucky.

Okay, but on the other hand they really do want a lot for a hotel room.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 22, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> My husband and I have IHG credit cards that give us each 1 annual free anniversary night.  The annual fee is only $49.  The past 2 years we combined our 2 nights plus only 40,000 hotel points to stay 3 nights in New York (mid-town Manhattan). Our out-of-pocket cost for the hotel would have been $1,600.
> 
> Oh, yeah.  We get free breakfast and since we’re reward members we get the top floor with a view.



That’s quite affordable, compared to the others I know about. I’ll add IHG to my list when considering new cards.

ETA: IHG is now $89/year (https://creditcards.chase.com/travel-credit-cards/ihg-rewards-club-premier?CELL=6TKW)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Yelp, this is why I’m having a hissy fit about getting a hotel in Seattle.  20 years of  timesharing has spoiled me.  I can’t help but compare what it actually cost for 1 night for an airport hotel room versus my real out of pocket expense for 2 bedroom ocean view unit at Hilton Lagoon Tower (Waikiki).  Especially when you wake up in the hotel and go to sleep in the timeshare all in the same day.  But, you know, now that I think about it...I should quit my whining and just feel pretty lucky.
> 
> Okay, but on the other hand they really do want a lot for a hotel room.



I agree totally.  That's why I have been skewing more toward VRBO and similar sites.  Even for business travel.  I get an apartment/condo for less than a hotel room - at essentially timeshare maintenance fee rates.  

Examples: last June I was at a conference in downtown Pittsburgh.  Needed a place for four nights.  Hotel rooms are $150 and up.  For $150 I find a one bedroom condo, ~ 800 sf, a mile from the convention center (i.e., walkable), with view of the Allegheny River and funicular.  Fully equipped with modern furnishings and a full kitchen.  (Which also saves me going out to restaurants.)

Last December we needed a place to stay for Christmas in Encinitas, because check-in at our fixed week unit in Solana Beach was thrown off in a year with 53 weeks.  Through VRBO, we found a fully furnished 2-bedroom, sleeps 6, 1600 sf unit in Encinitas, with ocean view, five blocks from the beach for $175/night.  About twice the MF on our 1-bedroom with kitchenette, Solana Beach unit, but much bigger, much nicer, and on a per person per night basis, much cheaper.  This wasn't unique; there were about six other available properties in the area - all in the same price range, taking into considerations variations in size, location, and amenities. 

I suppose we could have stayed at a hotel.  The Marriott Courtyard in Solana Beach was only $250/night. And that is one of the cheaper options in the area.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 23, 2018)

Try booking a hotel stay in South Florida & Miami  in January & February for some shocking prices


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 23, 2018)

Not in Washington state .. but from in Portland, Or is that a close to being in the same "nearby" neighborhood. Was there in January for a family wedding. Stayed in Best Western and when I drove up this this place, I thought ... What a dump! And asked, how did this slip by the micro-planner "Mother of the Bride"? The bride's entire family stayed there. The motel had a decent basic breakfast buffet, beds were okay (at 10PM PST was 1AM EST hours & hours pass my bedtime) and with a indoor pool. I suspect my sister got a group discount price, but I shared a room with different relatives over my stay. I had a bed ... it was relatively quiet. 

And most of the place was EMPTY as no elevators were working in this 4 story building (hence, only 1st & 2nd floors had guests). 

Does that qualify it as a dump?


----------



## klpca (Apr 23, 2018)

We're home now. The place where we stayed was in a fabulous location, but definitely had a "lipstick on a pig" remodel. As in a painted bathroom vanity (beige) with the prior dusty rose showing through the scratches and chips and a newish pocket door to the bathroom that wouldn't slide easily because the new door was paneled so that it was now too tight for the original opening. All of the furniture in the room was old and out of style, and had been painted the same color as the vanity, and had the same scratches. We had a view of the parking lot on one side and the pool equipment of the neighboring resort on the other. A high point of the property was the exterior areas. There were multiple areas to sit and (kind of) see the ocean that were beautifully designed, and the planter areas were beautiful with spring flowers.

But beggars can't be choosers and it was one of two pet friendly rooms available for Saturday night. And I am thankful that it was available. The cost was high and (it appears) to be based solely on location.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 23, 2018)

After I retired and it was just me traveling (I was divorced) and I wasn't staying at one of my six TS Resorts I stayed almost exclusively at Motel6s.  My reasoning was simply why should I spend a lot of money when about the only thing I used the motel room for was sleeping and a shower?  I found many of the newer Motel6s relatively decent.  When I ended up in one of their older properties or in one in a bad neighborhood I propped a chair under the door handle and slept with my 38 Detective Special next to me.  Truth is that I never had a problem and saved a lot of money.  To each his own I guess!!

George


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Apr 23, 2018)

We stay in a lot of low rent hotels/motels while traveling   I used to be a Starwood girl, but now there are only a few areas where I'm willing to pay for a Sheraton with lounge access.  We mostly end up in Wyndham and Choice properties, either earning or redeeming points.

This spring (late winter, but there it's what passes for spring) we needed stays in Florida for several straight weekends.  Mostly used Wyndham points and cash rates - 3000pts (~$30) plus ~$50-$75 a night in cash.  With rates over $200 a night, even at even dumpier places, we thought we got good value.  Similarly, we're visiting Charlotte, NC for memorial day weekend for a music festival, and are getting rooms for ~$40 plus 3k points a night, rather than ~$150.  Nothig special for sure, but I expect it to be clean and functional, at least.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 23, 2018)

This is reminding me of my very first timeshare presentation in 1990 or so. Trendwest (later became Worldmark) invited me to attend. Held in an office building in San Jose. I received a "boombox" with nice features. I still remember their prediction that hotel rooms would hit $200 per night -- which seemed astronomical at the time. I bought my first -- no regrets.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 23, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> After I retired and it was just me traveling (I was divorced) and I wasn't staying at one of my six TS Resorts I stayed almost exclusively at Motel6s.  My reasoning was simply why should I spend a lot of money when about the only thing I used the motel room for was sleeping and a shower?  I found many of the newer Motel6s relatively decent.  When I ended up in one of their older properties or in one in a bad neighborhood I propped a chair under the door handle and slept with my *38 Detective Special* next to me.  Truth is that I never had a problem and saved a lot of money.  To each his own I guess!!
> 
> George




Is that the name of your four legged friend in your avatar?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 23, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I agree totally.  That's why I have been skewing more toward VRBO and similar sites.  Even for business travel.  I get an apartment/condo for less than a hotel room - at essentially timeshare maintenance fee rates.



Yup. I’m leaving soon on a five week trip, mostly in Europe, and staying in Airbnb’s for all but a few of the cities. There are some notable exceptions like the Hilton in Bonn where I usually stay that I can get for about €110 (and I’m almost always there just a single night) but generally my average price for the Airbnb’s are significantly less than any Hotel I’d consider even when using points. Only a few years ago I’d be staying in SPG properties almost exclusively and spending loads of points. Hopefully this trip will be another win for Airbnb.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Last summer we spent 3 weeks in Japan all in AirBnbs.  The locations were all incredible.  The units were all modern, extremely clean, and well equipped.  We stayed a whole week in Kyoto in a stand alone house for $800 total.

It did take a lot time researching and selecting all the units.  Then I’m always a bit nervous about getting scammed.  But Japanese hotel weren’t an option.  Most sleep only 2 to a room and talk about price...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 27, 2018)

Just called Grand Wailea on Maui to inquire about a 'free' points stay to extend a vacation at our TS in Maui.

$30 resort fee/day
$30 Parking/day
$30 Rollaway fee

$90 per day for a 'free' 2 queen studio garden view for our family of 4. That's $630 for a week!

IMO even a silver crown TS with bedrooms and a kitchen to get the space would be more comfortable. And avoid a $630 charge + expensive onsite restaurants.


----------



## aandmrun (May 27, 2018)

We do a lot of road trips traveling within the United States from one timeshare to another.  I found that by belonging to the hotel rewards clubs, we get a lot more hotel stays with points.  After staying two or three times with pay, we earn enough points that the 4th time is usually free.  We belong to the Best Western Rewards, the IHG priority Club, Marriott Rewards and ChoiceHotels. Our hotel stays range from $80-$150, depending on location and season. I book all my hotel stays directly on the rewards websites and have received some good discounts.  Belonging to the rewards program also gives us a lot of room upgrades when available.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 27, 2018)

Points are best for one or two night hotel stays when we won't be in the room much and its just the two of us. I start getting antsy after that because it is so cookie cutter.

My DH refuses to stay at a Choice or Holiday Inn, so usually Hampton/Hilton/Hyatt or Courtyard/Marriott for us when a timeshare won't work.  AirBnB only works for longer stays because the cleaning and fees  add significantly into the cost on shorter stays.  Plus it takes time to figure out where to stay and they don't let you cancel reservations up to 2 days before check-in like a hotel. We like flexibility and hotel/TS  amenities such a fitness room and pool. AirBnB is not practical for the way we travel.


----------



## silentg (May 27, 2018)

We stayed at Best Western at TFGreen Airport in Warwick RI. We arrived late due to plane delay. They picked us up on the shuttle. We had a late check out, which helped since we didn’t get to sleep until 2 am. Breakfast was included price was $85.00. We usually stay at IHG but we were impressed with the Best Western.
Silentg


----------

